# Uncordial Relationship with my wife



## drviveksingh1 (May 13, 2015)

When we got married i used to love her a lot and also took great care of her,? I was really working hard but my salary was not too much but enough for a decent living only i did not gave her enough money for shopping freely. Slowly things became worse and she started quarreling with me and her behaviour became erratic . She was not able to do household chores ontime and instead found faults in me and started hating the life she was living. After four years of our marriage she left me & our son to live independently. she is not good at academics but very beautiful so got a job of receptionist quickly.she went to police and told that she shodnt be disturbed and asked their help to let her live freely and asked for divorce. Police called her immature & pacified her. She misguided her parents by telling them wrong facts they than abused and misbehaved with me and my parents and blamed me that i have thrown her out. After seven months of efforts by my father she returned and said that she is sorry and she loves me a lot and during this period she always thought about me. I was in dilemma about divorce because of our son. Although she has changed a lot but now also she beats our son and looses her temper. Her parents still criticize me and blame me for every wrong thing. I am now unable to forget the isulting behaviour of her parents towards me and my parents. Therefore, now we are living like roommates without any love and affection. I am unable to understand how should i behave with her and her parents or shoud we separate and move for divorce?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

First and foremost for her to come back to live at home she needs to talk to her parents in front of you and tell the the truth, tell them how bad she behaved and then you should get an apology from both of them. if she is not willing to do that then you should go right to divorce.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

drviveksingh1 said:


> I was in dilemma about divorce because of our son. Although she has changed a lot but now also she beats our son and looses her temper.


Do you think it is better for your son to have a mother around who beats him?

If you do not report child abuse to the authorities, or kick her out of the house before she can do it again, then YOU are guilty of child abuse too.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd divorce.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Vivek, you took her back on the wrong terms. As others have said, in order for her to "come back" and stay with you, she needs to come clean to both sets of parents. It is obvious that she came back because the outside world is tough to earn a living in and she needs the comfort of your home and earnings - she does not love you.

It would be far more healthy for your son to see you separate because of her behaviour than accept that her abusive behaviour is normal!

Do it for both of you - get rid of her if she doesn't comply.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

drviveksingh1 said:


> After four years of our marriage she left me & our son to live independently. she is not good at academics but very beautiful so got a job of receptionist quickly.
> 
> Although she has changed a lot but now also she beats our son and looses her temper. Her parents still criticize me and blame me for every wrong thing. I am now unable to forget the isulting behaviour of her parents towards me and my parents. Therefore, now we are living like roommates without any love and affection. I am unable to understand how should i behave with her and her parents or shoud we separate and move for divorce?


See a lawyer to protect yourself financially. Seek to be the custodial parent. Beating your son and losing her temple is not a sign of stability nor having self-control.

Forget about her parents. They raised her and see what she has become. She is a spoiled brat and an irresponsible wife and mother. Your wife's beauty will fade when she gets older. As you've stated, she is mentally "DUMB". She is without substance. Move on with your life. You deserve better.


----------

